# ack!!!! shipping costs to canada, what to do?



## paillo (Sep 19, 2011)

for one bar of soap, usps wants to charge $11.35 US -- ack! how do you all ship to canada? there has to be a better way


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 19, 2011)

1st class should be about $3.50 -BUT- it has been my personal experience more mail goes missing in Canada than in any other country due to their privatized postal service, mail strikes, etc. You can't get insurance, etc if you ship 1st class which means you are taking a risk shipping that way. I do a flat rate small box for $14.00 which hold 4 or so bars depending on size and shape. I will ship 1st class to repeat customer if they agree to not hold me responsible for loss.


----------



## paillo (Sep 20, 2011)

oooh, thanks tabitha, very helpful!


----------



## chrisofcups (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi. Just to clarify the postal service is government run here (Canada Post). I'm not sure if this really helps or contributes to your issues with missing mail! There was a strike in the spring but it's over for at least a few years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

*logistics in canada*

Hello,

GX Transport provides express air, road, rail and ocean shipping in the GTA and all over the globe. We also offer truck services for companies.

Cheers
logistics in canada


----------

